# Needing a benchtop bandsaw



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone have one they are willing to get rid of? I'm needing a small bandsaw for some rodbuilding grip work.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Good luck with your band saw, I have ads on here for a router and table, and have not had one reply so far.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JuiceGoose said:


> Anyone have one they are willing to get rid of? I'm needing a small bandsaw for some rodbuilding grip work.


What about a scrollsaw? I got one at a pawnshop several years ago and a fraction of the cost of new. For the detail work I do, it's been perfect.

Another option is to search local estate sales.
http://estatesales.org/texas-estate-sales
I registered with this one and you can refine it to your area and get emails when there is a sale in the area.

I suggest staying away from the small cheap desktop models like Harbor freight or sears. Powerful tools and I just don't trust cheap china plastic around my hands. My hands and fingers are worth more than $100.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks bill ill keep the estate sales in mind. Ive had a large bandsaw and sold it because i didnt really use it. This benchtop one would only be cutting thin strips of foam


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

bill said:


> What about a scrollsaw? I got one at a pawnshop several years ago and a fraction of the cost of new. For the detail work I do, it's been perfect.
> 
> Another option is to search local estate sales.
> http://estatesales.org/texas-estate-sales
> ...


That is why I want a good used table and router. The new tables are nothing but plywood and a plastic top that will eventually warp. I want a metal or aluminum table top.
A good new one is approx $100.00 to $150.00 just for the table.
I may only use this combo once or twice a month.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

If you are willing to pick it up from me I have an old craftsman bandsaw with new blade and tires. Needs tweeking to run perfect. Just do not have the time and have larger equipment that does what I need.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where you located I have one you can have if you pick it up. Need setting up and a blade


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Bobby im down in sugarland


----------

